
Ask HN: Samples of Employment Inventions&Assignment Contract Benefiting Employee - justinmusti
I am a software engineer who is about to sign an agreement titled &quot;Inventions and Assignment Agreement&quot;. There are certain parts in the agreement such as &quot;the Company owns all, ideas, work, inventions, ..., etc during work hours and after work hours, weekends and nights&quot; which is throwing me off and this is just one of them.<p>I like experiencing with new technologies and like building new things on the side which i like to keep as my own.<p>I would like to come up with a different or my own version that does not claim my soul os their property.<p>Is there any sample agreement i you can point me to or advice you can give me that i should put under protection somehow?
======
itamarst
You can hire lawyer to help negotiate better version. I've used
[https://www.rexbaker.com/](https://www.rexbaker.com/)

